# Connell Nissan in Costa Mesa, CA



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

About a year ago I was at work and my starter died on me so I didn't have the tools to fix it myself. I brought it to Connell Nissan which was the closest dearlership, they of course charge me an arm and a leg (360 something) to fix it. Well this weekend while doing my manual swap, I was unbolting the starter and I removed the first bolt in front (the one easier to access) and bam the starter falls right out! The lazy bum at the dealership working on it did not put in the rear bolt into the starter! I guess its a harder bolt to get to because its so close to the intake manifold! 

     

I'm just pissed off that they will charge you for the whole amount of work when they only do a part of it!!!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn that sucks. Those dealers charge a grip for the simplest things


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

damn ****.. i always inspect every detail after they are done working on my car... if i even take it to dealers.. i do most of my own work.


----------



## sr20steve (Jul 26, 2002)

Thats crazy, I actually bought my 200sx SE-R from Connell in costa mesa. They where trying to jack me hard too. I had two B14's to choose from in the area, they wanted $7999 for a Red 95 200sx SE-R with 114k, and I had found a Black 95 with 88k for $6995. But I really liked the red and told them they need to come WAY down for me to buy it, so they finally came down to $5995.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Did you buy it? 

Well the sales are ok, just service... When I bought myc ar there were no SERs availiable and the sales guy just let me drive the car around the block by myself!


----------



## sr20steve (Jul 26, 2002)

Sales was ok, but I really don't know what good sales are, it was my first car to buy. I got raped APR wise, and I have a credit rating of 650 which isn't terrible, so I should have got better from what people tell me.


----------

